
20 Years of Side Projects - wholenote
http://bertolami.com
======
drinchev
Wow. This is fantastic. I've been a developer ( or back in those days just a
programmer ) for almost 12 years now and from now and then I dig out some old
Perl code that I wrote decade back in time.

Sadly I don't have any "side-projects" that I consider "complete", but I hope
I would find time these days and share them too.

